# NEW BIGASS CARIBE



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

i went to RHOMBEUS'(very very nice guy!







) house today, it was awesome, i was gonna go check his fish he had for sale and got 4 large caribe and a natt for 250, these things are big as hell its so cool, he had so many fish too, all kinds, it was cool























i had a scare tho, driving them home thier water got VERY cold, when i opened the container at home they were all on thier sides, i got so scared, i tried to pull out the cold water and add the warm water from my aquarium, then they went into the tank, they laid around for a while but then slowly "woke up" now they are all up with thier tank mates, neons a goldfish rainbowfish minnows and a pleco, this is so cool














next i think i want his rhom hes got for sale, or maybe an irritan, this is jus gonna suck me in more









NOW FOR THE PICS


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

fulltank


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nice tank where'd u get ur sand at? and what size is it? congrats on the caribes


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

...


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

alright and the last one


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice shoal!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow, nice pic up







They really are big


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

thanks everyone, im so excited hehe, they seem so massive lol, i got my sand from home depot, it was the quikrete fine sand, i wouldnt recommend it, it doesnt settle very fast after being kicked up, my filters messed up today







im gonna have to think of something to do
oh and i forgot its a 125g

thank for lookin guys!








thanks RHOMBEUS


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

very nice caribes


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

Those are some Killer Caribe! Nice pick up.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

thanks guys!, i wish there was a good way toshow the size of these, the pics dont seem to show the size, MAYBE i can get a vid of them like eating or something after they settle in a bit


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

VERY NICE !! You are right, bigass Caribe !


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Those caribes look awesome







, how big are they?


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

they were sold as 9-12" theres one natt in there too hes the smallest hes about 9" hes cool hes got red eyes lol, but there are 2 that are just fat mofos, at least 12"
i was expecting a lot smaller, but then when i saw em i was like


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

Nice ass caribe. They look very healthy.


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

nice...................................


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow! You're not kidding, those guys are huge. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Nioe lookin Caribe u got there.


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

It was a pleasure meeting you. I miss those guys already. They've been with me for quite some time. I know you'll provide a good home for them. I'm glad you like them. Send me an update from time to time on their condition. Thanx again.
PS. Let me know when you are ready for the rhom.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, they sure look big








Did you measure them, or have an idea how large they actually are?

*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

put a ruler on the fron of the tank and try to get a full tank shot with one of em by it, amazing fish ya got there


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

looking mean







they are some damn nice caribe! Great pickup


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

those things are sick! you're a lucky guy! i'm experiencing jealousy. now i'm experiencing a need to own caribes.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow you really got a nice deal on those caribes and that nice looking red. the one caribe really has beautiful coloration for his size. good pick up. the red is sweet to.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

thanks everyone







ill do the full tank with a ruler in like 5 minutes, and rhomb if ur willin to drive lol u can come see em otherwise ill keep u updated, ill let u know if i can get that rhom







alright off to eat and then take a pic with a ruler! even tho tank looks like crap my filters decided to die yesterday the day i got em


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

and heres one of them, its hard because the ruler is hard to read, this was the best one for the ruler, not the biggest

i dunno wut to do next, i might get a 55g really cheap full set up, but that wouldnt be big enough for wut i want, im debating a small cariba shoal or a rhom, in my 29G imma try a small irritan, hmmm i could get the 55g comes with stand, and ut it in another room lol and try to hide it from my parents and get a 55g and a 75, but i dont know wut id get for em, oh piranhas so bad for the wallet


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

sweet ass fish for an awesome price


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

man those guys look great


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

DAMN HUGE!







Finally, someone says they got new p's and posts pics at the same time.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

woooww the are verry big nice picks


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> DAMN HUGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes, i get sOOOO tired of people saying "ill post pics in 5 minutes" and u read through the thread and NO PICS EVER and they keep posting, or the thread just stops, thats so annoying, so ive made it my personal message never to lead u guys on, if i say imma get pics IM GONNA GET PICS no lazyness

thanks everyone


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

awesome big fish, makes the 125 look too small








BTW: BEAUTIFUL TANK


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

KeemCambell said:


> Phtstrat said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN HUGE!
> ...


 lol, so true, some people are like: "w00t, got an awesome piraya shoal, 15" in average, got pics but I decided not to post them ever so that you can go and f*ck yourself, yay!"


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

thanks guys

thanks for the tank compliment killerbee, lol i had to move all the stuff to the sides kuz they are so big, but the deco is pretty much the home for the neons and minnows(scared outta thier minds lol)

JAC i dunno y people do that, i hate it kuz ur all pumped up to see fish then bam nothing, i love lookin at pics of other ppls tanks and pics, i know a lot of u do too, and i love to share mine and see wut ppl think i cant wait to get more Ps and share em too !


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

The FULLTANK pics really compliments they're size. Awesome shot!


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Those RBP's r massive


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

AWESOME....ABSOLUTELY AMAZING SHOTS, DUDE!!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

BADDASS!!!!


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

that is badass


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

that avatar cracks me up, haha


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sharpteeth said:


> Those RBP's r massive


 they are cariba.









also... its rare to see 10-11" caribas that still have thier humeral spot. very nice fish!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

they are some very nice fish mate i want to add 2 carbie to my shoal of 5 reds.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

It's all been said, but i'll say it anyway. DAMN BIG CARIBE !!! They are fantastic looking caribe. 
Ta.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

awesome


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

lol thanks so much guys


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Absolutely awesome caribe,


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

those monsters look great


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dam


----------

